# Lowepro - Pro Runner 350 All Weather



## Warninglabel (Mar 25, 2012)

Anyone have this bag? (Lowepro - Pro Runner 350 All Weather (AW) Camera Backpack) I have 2 Canon's cameras, one a 5D MKIII and the other a 7D. Two 70-200 2.8L lenses and others small lenses. I'm looking for a good backpack for my gear and future gear  or do you have another bag to recommend me.

Thanks in a advance


----------



## Michael_pfh (Mar 25, 2012)

I got the Lowepro ProTrekker 400AW, which his great for multiple bodies and bigger lenses.


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 25, 2012)

I've got a ProRunner something, I keep forgetting which. Pretty sure it's the 350AW (it's a 50 because it's got the laptop slot, and I don't think i got the 450).

Anyway, see my post here for a pic of how much you can get in it.

You could probably get both cameras in, but only have one 70-200 mounted, the other camera would need to have something small like a nifty fifty and the other 70-200 along the sides (at the moment i've got my 7D with samyang 35 mounted, and a film camera with nifty fifty facing it, there's enough space between to get an EF 100mm-sized lens vertical in between, then i've got other lenses down the sides)


----------



## sOL1d (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey I'm using the Pro Runner 450 and it is absolutely amazing! In terms of quality and comfort it is perfekt. If you are using 2 Cameras you should buy the 450 model.


----------



## thure1982 (Mar 25, 2012)

I own a Lowepro Vertex 200 AW. Just big enough for all my gear (house+grip, 70-200, 24-105, 10-22, 2x, 3x580exII, transmitters, bunch of battery-packs, all the extras), a compartment for a laptop and a special mount outside for the tripod.
It's "just" a 200 but it's huge, there is a 300 version that is even bigger.
With all the gear packed it's really heavy.
Regardless if the straps are made for walking. It still takes a toll on your back.

If your in to the Runner 350 and your planing on traveling with all your gear I would recommend the Runner x350 AW where the x is wheels and grip as a trolley.
Then I would get a smaller one like the Slingshot 200 for some extra lenses/stuff and just have the camera around the neck while sightseeing and leave the gear that you don't need at the hotel.


----------



## kiniro (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a Pro Runner 350AW. The most I've fit in the bag are my 5d Mark III, 24-70mm f2.8 lens, 70-200mm f2.8 lens, lens hoods for each lense, flash, battery charger, filter boxes. But then again, that's all the equipment that I have. ;D


----------

